# This ebayer is wacked!



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

All his auctions are ski high. Check this Colnago tandem out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Ferrari...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2c53d776ac


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

[A lot of those bikes are the limited edition Ferrari frames. They do command a higher price, but I don't know if they command that high of a price. $35,000 for a tandem MTB is kind of crazy, but if you have enough coin I guess it isn't that big of a deal. Of course, almost nobody will know you spent that much on your tandem MTB. Didn't even know that Colnago made frames like that, but for that amount of money, I'm sure Colnago wouldn't hesitate to put it together.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> [A lot of those bikes are the limited edition Ferrari frames. They do command a higher price, but I don't know if they command that high of a price. $35,000 for a tandem MTB is kind of crazy, but if you have enough coin I guess it isn't that big of a deal. Of course, almost nobody will know you spent that much on your tandem MTB. Didn't even know that Colnago made frames like that, but for that amount of money, I'm sure Colnago wouldn't hesitate to put it together.


I can't speak for this particular bike, but all of those "Colnago/Ferrari" bikes that *aren't* the limited editions, based on the EP/EPS are a licensed thing. The company, based in Mexico, licensed the Ferrari name, and got permission (paid) Colnago to put "Colnago" on them as well. Caused quite a bit of confusion as to why Colnago would make a comfort Ferrari bike...
http://www.kidsinkstore.com/7019.html


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

High Gear said:


> All his auctions are ski high. Check this Colnago tandem out.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Ferrari-MTB-Bicycle-/190385190572?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2c53d776ac


I just checked out the auction again, and it looks like the seller is OchsnerUSA, which is the go to place for replacement parts for Campy equipment. Looks like the other "Ferrari" bikes it is selling are the real deal based upon the pics and an uncut steerer tube that I could see.

In the end though, buyer beware when it comes to e-bay. My last 2 purchases, while advertised as NEW, were open box items that were returned. The electronic stapler I received had staples in it already and didn't work at all. When I bought a brand new one from Staplles, guess what, it didn't come with staples in it. At least the ebay seller refunded my money without much hassle at all.

I seriously doubt I would be spending $35,000 on a bike on ebay, and even if I was going to, I would want to see it in person.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

for $35K i would expect to get better parts than Shimano Deor and FSA chainrings


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing! For $35k, you can't even put XTR on it??


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenacycle said:


> for $35K i would expect to get better parts than Shimano Deor and FSA chainrings


^^^^ This.

Then again he does have the "Make an offer" option on it.


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

I've seen some of these "colnago ferrari mtn bikes" and they don't impress me. I'll stick with my Ibis. Its taiwanese carbon fibre kicks butt!


----------

